# Help me Build my Crusader Squad (Correctly)



## GodsHand (Feb 25, 2015)

So I'm rather new to the actual playing of WH 40k but long story short, I always assumed tactical Squads and Crusader squads were the same. Only after seeing some pictures of Crusader squads, and reading some lists do I realize this is not so. So I was wondering I want to make a CC Crusader Squad and I'm wondering what restrictions there are. I've seen some people say you can have Crusader Squads with 15 units in the Squad while others have said you can have 10. Also as far as weapons go, I've seen people say always one power weapon, everyone else with chainswords, and a lot of debate on heavy weapon. So I just would love if a Black Templar player or someone who knows the answer can cut through the bullshit I've heard and give it to me straight.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

GodsHand said:


> So I'm rather new to the actual playing of WH 40k but long story short, I always assumed tactical Squads and Crusader squads were the same. Only after seeing some pictures of Crusader squads, and reading some lists do I realize this is not so. So I was wondering I want to make a CC Crusader Squad and I'm wondering what restrictions there are. I've seen some people say you can have Crusader Squads with 15 units in the Squad while others have said you can have 10. Also as far as weapons go, I've seen people say always one power weapon, everyone else with chainswords, and a lot of debate on heavy weapon. So I just would love if a Black Templar player or someone who knows the answer can cut through the bullshit I've heard and give it to me straight.


the first thing i recommend is going out and buying Codex: Space Marines. you need this book in order to play games and plan your lists and should have been one of your first investments. This will also tell you Exactly what you can and cannot put into a Crusader Squad.


----------

